# Cold+wind+rain=Big trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Decided to give it a try before work and despite the weather it paid off big time. Three trout,25",27",and 28".The 28" stretched to 29"when I pinched the tail.All on pumpkin seed chartreuse swim shad and Big Nasty's.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

P.S. All were released unharmed.There full of eggs and I want to keep the gene pool going.


----------

